# Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: December 6, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*







vs







*
*Date: December 6, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Lee/Richardson/Francis/Marbury*
*Wizards*
*




























*








*Thomas/Jamison/Butler/Stevenson/Arenas*​*Knicks:*


> Knicks coach Isiah Thomas is resorting to scare tactics. He was admittedly puzzled by a 1-7 start at home, and decided to preach the importance of mind over matter. He also indicated changes were coming if the troubling trend was not reversed. "I'm not going to change the lineup," Thomas said. "But I think what probably has to happen is they need to be a little more afraid of me than the crowd. They need to be more afraid of what I'll do as opposed to what the crowd will do.


*Wizards:*


> Knicks coach Isiah Thomas is resorting to scare tactics. He was admittedly puzzled by a 1-7 start at home, and decided to preach the importance of mind over matter. He also indicated changes were coming if the troubling trend was not reversed. "I'm not going to change the lineup," Thomas said. "But I think what probably has to happen is they need to be a little more afraid of me than the crowd. They need to be more afraid of what I'll do as opposed to what the crowd will do.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks need this win badly again. They need to get a streak going at home. Hopefully the crowd can get into it a little more then it was against the grizz.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

We killed them last time but what the Wiz did to the Mavs, if they play like that vs us, our chances arent to big. But I think we'll win this one.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> We killed them last time but what the Wiz did to the Mavs, if they play like that vs us, our chances arent to big. But I think we'll win this one.


I get to watch this one, so you might not want to get your hopes up.lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll be at work until 2:30AM but I have a TV in the office to vent my frustrations if we can't get a win.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks just not playing any defense at all tonight. There very lucky to be in the game and only down by 5 right now. At this rate the wizards will score 115+.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing Tru, what a terrible defensive effort so far. They better turn it up a notch, or be prepared to take an L.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This is just horrible. Knicks down by like 19 points. Curry having a awful game. This is a joke, getting paid millions and wont even but a hand up, this is some of the worst defense Ive seen in my life.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Not even watching them anymore guys. Sorry but I cant watch this clown show any longer. There is one thing that makes this game worth watching and that is watching Zeke burn in hell with the team he put together. And now he has no one to hide behind and no one to blame but himself.:wordyo:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

are u serious?!?! 13 straight!!! sometimes THe Garden can be a death trap for the Knicks....Ballplayers love that building just as much as the fans


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Is it getting better for the knicks so I can watch yet? lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow the Wizards are JUST BEGGING for the knicks to come back in the game and the knicks cant even do it. The wizards keep missing shots. The wizards keep sending the knicks to the foul line, which the knicks keep on missing them all. The wizards let the knicks take any wide open jumper they want, and all the knicks do is miss them all. Gelbert is out of the game for almost all of the fourth and the knicks still cant make a comeback yet.

Jeez what else can they ask for, for the wizards to score the points for them.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

D. Lee looked tired out there.....


guess those minutes are starting to wear on him


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks just getting owned now in the fourht after cutting the lead to 9. Now a 18 point lead for the wizards.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Terrible ball game, oh well off to the Bucks.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

BURRRNNNN ZEKE BURN!!! Got no where to hide from the boos now huh zeke! I hope he has fun in his last few months in having anything to do with the NBA. Cause after he gets fired from the Knicks, the closest anyone will let him get to the NBA again is in NBA Live 08.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Omg you guys should hear zekes post game.
These arnt exact quotes but there pretty close.

-"I felt they did everything they could to win this game" omg are you serious. 
-"They made alot of threes which I felt a lot of them were contested." YOU BOLD FACE LIAR!
-"I felt we did a lot of good things in this game" No we didnt, no defense,no hustle, no smart moves, how many great things were there.

Does zeke watch the same game we all do? I have heard of staying positive but he is just bold face lieing.
---------
As for the players I felt did a really bad job were starbury and Curry. Starbury had some nice passing early, but missed open shot after open shot.

And I know people will say well Curry had over 20 points again, well it was the worst 20+point game I have ever seen lol. Had TONS of tunrover, didnt set up his team mates for a grain of salt and played some of the most swiss chees defense I have ever seen. Frank you were right, Zeke and Curry are made for each other. Out of the NBA that is. They can take marbury with them too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't worry Tru, the nightmare which is Isiah Thomas and company will be over pretty soon. I spoke to a friend of mine who has some connections within the league and he told me Citigroup is showing an interest in buying the Knicks. It's just a matter of time before Dolan continues to see all these empty chairs and continue to be in the red that he may finally elect to sell this team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*time for the Marbs, Francis, and JC lovers to fess up..*

The problem is not Curry, despite what Tru thinks he saw. Twenty two points....11 boards...2 assists...2 steals...and 2 blocked shots on well over 50% shooting AGAIN. So he had 5 turnovers....big deal,, he didn't get much help in making the help defenders respect their responsibilities. If the guards are inept on the offensive end, then Curry is going to be swarmed. Blame the guards...AGAIN. Marbury, 5-15.....Francis, 2-6...and JC, 4-14. Thirty five shots and 11 makes. Under 30%. An NO defense. Whose fault again? Might be time to star Mary an see what he can do. At least the effort will be there and there will be defense played. Not to mention sending a message to the vets.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The problem is not Curry, despite what Tru thinks he saw. Twenty two points....11 boards...2 assists...2 steals...and 2 blocked shots on well over 50% shooting AGAIN. So he had 5 turnovers....big deal,, he didn't get much help in making the help defenders respect their responsibilities. If the guards are inept on the offensive end, then Curry is going to be swarmed. Blame the guards...AGAIN. Marbury, 5-15.....Francis, 2-6...and JC, 4-14. Thirty five shots and 11 makes. Under 30%. An NO defense. Whose fault again? Might be time to star Mary an see what he can do. At least the effort will be there and there will be defense played. Not to mention sending a message to the vets.


Ah dog this board would be so boring without you. 

But you make it sound like im just blaming Curry. O trust me, there is plenty of blame to go around in this type of game. And IMO 5 turnovers for a center is a big deal. Also I understand he may have been overwelmed by trying to help defend, but at the same time he was still like not even trying. For example there was this one play in the first quarter were he just let his man go right past him and just watched him and made no effort at all. It made me want to throw up. And that wasnt the only time in the game were defensive effort was not there from him. Dont get me wrong it wasnt there from just about everyone, and like you said most of it from the guards. I mean starbury francis and JC didnt fight over a screen all night long. They would just go behind the screen and watch as the wizards took open jumper after open jumper. And had no interset in playing defense at all.

Lots of us said it since before the season started, as I put this in my sig before the season started. Knicks wont win much of anything if they dont play defense its that simple.


----------

